# Massey 165



## Chbass

I have purchased a Massey Ferguson 165. I umderstand the function of the multipower transmission, but since the decal is not by the lever that adjusts it which way should it be "up or down" so my tractor will not freewheel? 

Also when bushhogging when I get in the bushhog in a bind the pto will stop. Sometimes I have made my clutch smoke a little. Is this normal or do I need to do some adjusting to the clutch. 

Thanks for your help, Chad


----------



## Mickey

If memory serves me right, the free-wheeling is only in multi-low range. Also the company warned of not running in low range for long periods as portions of the trans were not being adequately lubed.


----------



## Chbass

Thanks for the info, but which way does the lever go "up or down"?


----------



## stevewel

I have a MF 135, if you are talking about low or high range gear selector, mine goes up for low range and back toward the seat for high range, but if you are talking about the PTO, I pull mine back to mow with (engine speed), if I were to pull it forward it would put it in a "ground speed" PTO which I understand only works with something like a manure spreader because the PTO speed is based off of the tractors ground speed rather than engine speed.


----------



## shona13

G,Day CHbass.
To select high multipower and engine braking on the 165 push the multipower lever forward.
another thing you will notice if the tractor is in high multipower and you depress the clutch when going up a hill the tractor will not run back ,the transmission will hold the tractor ,automatically ,you dont have to put your foot on the brake , the down side is if you want to change gear you will have to select LOW multipower and at the same time apply the brakes to release the torque on the transmisssion, so if you find when using the tractor that it will not come out of gear select LOW and it will be o.k.

On the 135 to select high multipower flick the lever UP.


----------



## Chbass

Thank you, that helps me alot. My multipower power lever is up but my tractor free wheels going down a hill. What does this mean about my multipower? Isn't there a way it is not suppose to free wheel?


----------



## Mickey

The high and low range on the multi-power a separate gear ratio. You should not have any problem detecting which is the higher range.

Has been over 30 yrs since I had mine and details are a little fuzzy. The intent of the multi-power was to get you through a short heavier load without the need to use the clutch, once out of that load you were to return the multi-power to the high range.


----------



## shona13

G,Day CHbass.
The Multipower transmission on the Massey Ferguson Is there to give you The opportunity to use Twelve forward gears and four reverse gears any which way you like bearing in mind that as you already know when in low the tractor can Run Away going down hill this needs to be remembered especially when you allow young inexperienced operators to take charge of the tractor be very carefull.
So the tractor is not going into High Multipower.
Lets look at the easy things first Depending on the serial number of the tractor there are two 1/2 inch steel pipes that come from below the battery area and head along the side of the engine to the trans lube oil cooler up near the radiator before the pipes go through the radiator cover there is an aluminium filter housing ,remove and inspect the filter, replace if it looks like it needs it ,do not wash out ,it is a paper element and you dont want any of it in the system anyway this done try it out if it still does not want to play .
With the tractor running on idle remove the transmission filler plug the big plug next to the gearsticks WARNING SELECT NEUTRAL ON THE HI LO RANGE AND APPLY THE PARK BRAKE select first gear and operate the multipower lever and at the same time look inside the gearbox through the filler hole you will see the multipower change from one ratio i.e Hi to Lo if not look just below the battery and you will see the Multipower Linkage With The engine stopped move the lever from Hi to LO and watch the linkage there is a small clamp bracket that secures the lever to the rod ,with the Multipower lever in LOW LOOSEN THE SMALL CLAMP BOLT you will need two 7/16 " a/f ring spanners ,loosen it and carefully tap the clamp DOWN the shaft about 1/16" then retighten and try the multipower again looking through the filler hole in the gearbox if it is working you will see the gears change if nothing you may adjust it a little bit more ,if still no result let me know and we will go from there .

As Mickey has mentioned the multipower can be used on the move without using the clutch this is handy for when you are going up a hill and the engine is starting to loose the battle by selecting low multipower drops the gearbox a gear and gives the engine a chance .
Keep in touch .
Regards 
Hutch.


----------



## Chbass

Hutch, 
Thanks for the infomation that helps alot. I will take a look at this as soon as I can and get back with you. It may be a couple weeks.
Thanks
chad


----------



## hershel234

I'm having trouble starting my 165 diesel. It was running last fall when I put it in the shed


----------



## hershel234

Having trouble starting my 165 diesel after sitting inside all winter. Any Ideas? It acts like its not getting fuel.


----------



## RC Wells

Check your fuel flow to the injection pump by using the primer pump and opening the bleeder valve on the pump. If you have fuel to that point close the bleeder, and crack an injector line open and crank the engine to make sure the injection pump shutoff valve is opening.

If you do not see fuel to the injector on cranking, remove the upper cover on the injection pump and locate the metering valve that turns on the fuel. It is not solidly attached and controlled by a spring from the stop lever. It is a small round valve smaller than a pencil body rotated by the spring and lever. Most likely it is stuck. You may be be able to free it, if so reinstall the cover. Should it be stuck where it will not easily turn, the pump will need to be rebuilt.

If you do not have fuel to the injection pump it will be necessary to go through a process of determining at which point from the tank to the injection pump you no longer have fuel flow. These have a screen on the top of the valve in the tank, a fuel filter, and a fuel lift pump before the injection pump. It becomes a process of elimination to locate where the fuel is being stopped.


----------



## Busted Tractor

Multi Power when you shift from low to high do you feel a speed change?? You should also feel a speed change when high to low. If there is no change you may have a number of issues. Where those lines come out of the transmission the should be a tee with a cap on it this is a pressure test port. Can't remember the pressure reading though. I think it is about 850 psi. If you have no pressure there are two areas that may need attention. the first is the pump. located on top of the scotch yoke pump in the rear housing. With no filter on the transmission hydraulic oil these tended to wear fairly quickly as the oil was seldom changed. The other area is the regulating valve/MP shift valve in the clutch housing. It sounds as if you do not have pressure as you state it does not hold back in high range. If you have been running low pressure for a while you may also need to replace the plates in the MP clutch.
If the regulating/shift valve needs replaced suggest you find one with the detented shift valve. You say the clutch smokes when it pulls hard, that sounds like you need to work on the clutch. The clutch is a double clutch and has separate discs for the ground drive and PTO drive. One can slip and not affect the other. 
Also recommend you go to www.agcopubs.com and get an operator, service, and parts manual for the tractor. FYI the expensive service manual is the same as the cheaper one it just comes with a binder.


----------

